#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Pipeline And Fluid Flow >  >  >  Example - Calculation of Remaining life of a Pipeline in Service

## Abdel Halim Galala

- Example for Calculation of Remaining life of a Pipeline in Service as per API 570, in PDF format in 4Shared (2 Pages & 0.057 MB).
- Link: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
- See CR4 Thread: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


- API 570 2006 Piping Inspection Code: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Example - Calculation of Remaining life of a Pipeline in Service

----------


## Tiberius

thanks

----------


## greges2009

Thank you

----------


## msaad2

Great stuff, thank you!

----------


## mbc.engg

Thanks.

----------


## Francisco Aguilar

thanks a lot

----------


## mkhurram79

Thanks Galala.

*Sharing is Caring*

----------


## bobPV

I'm new to this forum. When I select the links above, I just get company advertisments.
How do I look at the thread documents?

----------


## Abdel Halim Galala

> I'm new to this forum. When I select the links above, I just get company advertisments.
> How do I look at the thread documents?



Under the advertisment directly, there is a link : **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] ......................., click that link

----------


## aragorn

Thanks alot

----------


## 101043728

Thank you!!!!

----------


## Mohammad70

Great job. Thanks.

----------


## FSRFSR

thanx a lot master ..

See More: Example - Calculation of Remaining life of a Pipeline in Service

----------


## josefreitas

thanks

----------


## amacathot06

could you please upload again....

----------

